# Washington State hunters



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Public Review Under Way for Proposed Wildlife Conservation Funding Strategy
Washington Department of Fish and Wildlife

Posted on: 06/02/05 [Comments?] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A series of informational meetings will be held across the state this month as part of a public review process for the Washington's draft Comprehensive Wildlife Conservation Strategy (CWCS). 

Citizens have until June 30 to comment on the draft strategy. The CWCS will be posted by June 7 at http://wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/cwcs on the Washington Department of Fish and Wildlife (WDFW) website. Written copies may be obtained by contacting Joe La Tourrette at (360) 902-2247. 

Washington and other states must submit a CWCS to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service this October to be eligible for new federal funds aimed at addressing unmet needs of wildlife and habitat conservation, with emphasis on species not hunted or fished. The new funds come from Wildlife Conservation and Restoration and State Wildlife Grants programs adopted by Congress in 2000 and 2001. 

"This strategy identifies Washington species and habitats in greatest need of assistance," said WDFW Director Jeff Koenings, "It builds on other planning efforts, emphasizes non-regulatory approaches and provides a framework for future management of many wildlife species that have been overlooked or underfunded in the past." 

Local informational meetings on the CWCS are scheduled for: 

* June 7, Yakima, 7 - 9 p.m., WDFW South Central Regional Office, 1701 S. 24th Ave. 

* June 9, Spokane, 7 - 9 p.m., North Spokane County Library, 44 E. Hawthorne Rd. 

* June 13, Ephrata, 7 - 9 p.m., WDFW North Central Regional Office, 1550 Alder St. N.W. 

* June 14, Vancouver, 7 - 9 p.m., WDFW Southwest Regional Office, 2108 Grand Blvd 

* June 22, Montesano, 7 - 9 p.m., WDFW South Sound/Olympic Peninsula Regional Office, 48 Devonshire Road 

* June 23, Mill Creek, 7 - 9 p.m., WDFW North Puget Sound Regional Office, 16018 Mill Creek Blvd 

Development of Washington's CWCS has been under way since early 2004 with input from other natural resource management agencies and a variety of interest groups, all represented in a CWCS Advisory Committee, explained WDFW's project manager, Joe LaTourrette. 

LaTourrette noted that the draft CWCS incorporates information and policies from many other recent efforts, including Washington Biodiversity Committee recommendations, eco-regional assessments developed in cooperation with The Nature Conservancy and Washington Department of Natural Resources, and the Northwest Power and Conservation Council's sub-basin plans. 

Comments on the draft CWCS should be sent by June 30 to Joe LaTourrette, CWCS Project Manager, WDFW, 600 Capitol Way N., Olympia, WA 98501-1091, or via e-mail to [email protected].


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

*Ttt*

Thanks for the heads up Neighbor!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

*ttt*

for anyone who missed this last week


----------

